# Poll for-Water ingress!-size of problem NEW Fiat-Peugeot



## 1happy

Hi,
Hope you all don't mind taking part in this poll  
I have been reading the various threads on this topic regarding the water ingress to our vehicles :evil:
and it occurred to me (as someone also affected!) that it may be worth knowing how big the problem is? :evil:

If after voting you wish to contribute with any *positive results* or *gems of interest* you may of course post here :idea: 
If however you feel there are already enough threads on the subject then please just vote! :roll: 
Many thanks Catherine 
PS:If you have had a *result!* and your *repair* is to your *satisfaction*
please share and give the rest of us hope! :idea:​*ALL FORUM USERS PLEASE NOTE:*
BELOW I HAVE QUOTED GRIZZLY WHO TICKED 'FIXED' AND HAS FOUND FIX NOT WORKING. ADDED 19TH AUGUST,just to keep records as accurate as possible!



> We've just been to the van this afternoon and found, among other things (ie flat engine battery) that the fix done by our local Fiat dealer - on instructions from Fiat- is still letting water through onto the engine.
> 
> We thought that the new clips and scuttle he had put on had done the trick but yesterday's heavy rain seems to have got through the centre of the scuttle and into the engine. I imagine that actually driving into such rain would have seen it flooding in.
> 
> So, if you see a new Bessacar E350 with silver gaffer tape on the windsceen and two angry people in it then give us a wave !
> Strike us off the "fix done" list Catherine !


*ALL FORUM USERS PLEASE NOTE:*
BELOW I HAVE QUOTED billyboysaltburn WHO TICKED 'FIXED' AND HAS FOUND FIX NOT WORKING. ADDED 1st Sept,just to keep records as accurate as possible!



> Well its a lovely day, i have just cleaned the windows on the van ready to go out for the day and YES YOU GUESSED IT, ITS PI--ING IN AGAIN ALL OVER THE ENGINE.
> No wonder there was no technician to do a water check when i picked the van up after the so called successful repair from
> 
> FIAT dealership EVANS HALSHHAW OF STOCKTON ON TEES.
> 
> This is the second attempt at repair with the same result, if they can not fix the dam thing why not admit it.
> 
> AND YES I WILL BE GIVING THEM SOME GRIEF ON MONDAY MORNING.
> 
> Yesterday i was intouch with Swift and we made arrangements to have our other faults repaired at the factory. we thought at last the end is in sight. and now were back to the water torture again.
> 
> I AM VERY CLOSE TO REJECTING THIS VAN BECAUSE IT IS AN INSULT TO OUR INTELLIGENCE TO EXPECT US TO ACCEPT THIS POOR AND SHODDY
> PRODUCT FROM FIAT
> 
> PETER You have my sympathy for having a crap outfit like Fiat giving you grief. i hope you can get some sense out of them next week or it is going to do untold damage to your industry, good luck with that.


*ALL FORUM USERS PLEASE NOTE:*
BELOW I HAVE QUOTED Polo WHO TICKED 'NO FIX' AND HAS NOW GOT A FIX . ADDED 2nd Sept,just to keep records as accurate as possible!



> Hi All. I have just returned from our first 4 days out in our van and it felt very strange I must say!!! In fact I had forgotten where everything was kept!!! Be that as it may, our 'water feature' is 99% cured - one small drip from the centre join! That is after today's heavy showers! David Hayton's of Penrith did a sterling job in sealing the top edge of the scuttle to the screen but were not completely successful in dealing with the centre join. We have taken matters into our own hands to deal with this drip in that we have used Thompson's Leak Fix transparent sealer which can be applied to wet surfaces! Other than this small drip from the centre join there was no flood of water from the air intake when the bonnet was opened! We have also put a liberal dose of WD40 onto the injector ports and the pump top so here's hoping that we can continue to keep things dry! So perhaps you might like to add this as a fix on the poll even though we have assisted our Peugeot dealers!!
> 
> More grist to everyone's elbows in pursuit of justice in all things! We have spread the words around far and wide as to our forum and hopefully more dealers/manufacturers will contribute and take note.


----------



## Pusser

I asked Chelston to check mine out when they were doing other things and there are signs of a small leak. But until Fiat acknowledge this problem and\or produce a fix then I would have to be charged for the work that it entailed. However, they suggested that I wait until Fiat sorts something out and then get it done under warranty.

I was a bit puzzled because e.g. say a piston went staright through a porta pottie would this mean that because Fiat does not recognise the problem then it cannot be done under warranty even though it would be obviously a Fiat fault. 

I was just wondering if when the odd client phones up with a hardware problem on one of the PC's I built that I tell him\her that I am afraid it is not under warrenty because I have not come across this problem before and therefore you will have to pay me for work to repair it or you can wait until another one of my clients has the same fault and get it done under warrenty.

This world puzzles me.


----------



## Grizzly

Pusser said:


> I asked Chelston to check mine out when they were doing other things and there are signs of a small leak. But until Fiat acknowledge this problem and\or produce a fix then I would have to be charged for the work that it entailed. However, they suggested that I wait until Fiat sorts something out and then get it done under warranty.


Chelston are trying it on Pusser. This problem is so well documented that even Fiat are starting to acknowledge it. Copy Chelston some letters from the MHF threads on the subject and get them to phone Liam at Fiat UK.

They ( Chelston) should direct a Fiat dealer to do the temporary fix and then pay for it.
I would also ring or write direct to Fiat and register that you have the problem and get them to give you a reference number so you are on their list when /if there is a recall. I have telephone numbers and names should you want them. PM me.

G


----------



## 1happy

*Poll for size of problem - Water ingress! NEW Fiat-Peugeot*

Thanks pusser and Grizzly for your contributions. 

Interestingly on one of the threads a Peugeot owner has had 1600 pounds worth of repair work done on this problem under warranty! 

*There is hope for as all if one manufacturer is prepared to acknowledge the problem maybe (lets hope!) Fiat  follow suit.*

PS here's hoping along with the poll that MHF members report any positive progress.


----------



## Pusser

Grizzly said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Chelston to check mine out when they were doing other things and there are signs of a small leak. But until Fiat acknowledge this problem and\or produce a fix then I would have to be charged for the work that it entailed. However, they suggested that I wait until Fiat sorts something out and then get it done under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelston are trying it on Pusser. This problem is so well documented that even Fiat are starting to acknowledge it. Copy Chelston some letters from the MHF threads on the subject and get them to phone Liam at Fiat UK.
> 
> They ( Chelston) should direct a Fiat dealer to do the temporary fix and then pay for it.
> I would also ring or write direct to Fiat and register that you have the problem and get them to give you a reference number so you are on their list when /if there is a recall. I have telephone numbers and names should you want them. PM me.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Many thanks Griz. I could do with the numbers and names if you wouldn't mind sending them.


----------



## Grizzly

Pusser said:


> Many thanks Griz. I could do with the numbers and names if you wouldn't mind sending them.


PM on way

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Leak on Fiat*

Hi

The strange thing with all this is that if you phone a Fiat Commercial dealer and ask them what they problem is, they say they know nothing about it.

Our best source of assistance/pressure so far seems to have come from The Swift Group.

I am meeting my new van in a few weeks at so I shall take a look under the bonnet. It is LHD though, so not sure if that will effect the state of play.

Russell


----------



## 1happy

Hi.
*One person with a Fiat has voted problem fixed!*.
_*Does anyone know of a forum member who has had a warranty repair/result from their fiat dealer?*_
Regards all Catherine


----------



## Grizzly

1happy said:


> Hi.
> *One person with a Fiat has voted problem fixed!*.
> _*Does anyone know of a forum member who has had a warranty repair/result from their fiat dealer?*_
> Regards all Catherine


Yes, we have. I voted for that option. Done via our motorhome dealer who sent the Fiat dealer the paperwork. Thank to Zulurita's post in early March we spotted the problem on delivery and my husband taped up the windscreen so we got no more leaks ( and it had been dry up to then) so we only have a very small patch of rust.

I don't know if the repair is permanent but it seems to work for the moment.

G


----------



## 1happy

Grizzly said:


> Hi.
> Yes, we have. I voted for that option. Done via our motorhome dealer who sent the Fiat dealer the paperwork. Thank to Zulurita's post in early March we spotted the problem on delivery and my husband taped up the windscreen so we got no more leaks ( and it had been dry up to then) so we only have a very small patch of rust.
> 
> I don't know if the repair is permanent but it seems to work for the moment.G


*Thanks Grizzly for clarifying you are the one (So far) who has had a repair.
It strikes me that spotting problem on delivery(Zulurita's post that you read) shows how much the forum helps us.
Lets all keep up the good work.*
Regards catherine


----------



## carolgavin

Peugeot have a technical service box fix number for this problem. I assume it's because they know what it is and know how to fix it. A local dealer told me this yesterday when I called them to see if they could have a look at ours. They can't but directed me to a dealer in bathgate who apparently has a m/h on the premises just now. If anyone wants this number let me know via PM. Not sure if i should post it on the forum, I will though if people think I should.


----------



## Polo

*Peugeot Boxer*

Hi there everyone. Having now got our vehicle back after 7 weeks to get the BSI Unit fitted we went under the bonnet and yes we have the water ingress problem as well. Telephoned a different dealership to the abysmal one that dealt with the BSI Unit and chatted with their techie who went away and did some research etc. He came back to say yes there is a fix by Peugeot but that he was awaiting further information! I hold my breath to wait to hear from them as to when and how they are able to deal with it. I will keep you posted. I have also logged a vote as to 'no fix at present'  

I can only say just how much help the forum has given me in getting hold of all the poeple and nearly strangling them to get things done. I wouldn't have known about the water problem without it! So keep up the good work and more grist to all our elbows


----------



## Grizzly

All you "no fix at present" people, make sure you do a temporary seal now against further damage and water ingress.

We used gaffer tape, applied all the way along the bottom of the windscreen seal and half way up each side. Make sure the windscreen is totally dry when you do it. Not elegant but it did the trick.

We used black tape but were tempted to do it in bright orange with "This is a Fiat fault fix" written in black pen along it. 

G


----------



## sailor

Our peugeot dealer was aware of this problem. According to him, peugeot regard it as a sevel problem and sevel are not currently responding.


----------



## 1happy

*Re: Peugeot Boxer*

Thanks for your input polo  
*If we all work together we may get results sooner rather than later (yes I am an optimist!)* :roll:



Polo said:


> Hi there everyone. Having now got our vehicle back after 7 weeks to get the BSI Unit fitted we went under the bonnet and yes we have the water ingress problem as well. Telephoned a different dealership to the abysmal one that dealt with the BSI Unit and chatted with their techie who went away and did some research etc. He came back to say yes there is a fix by Peugeot but that he was awaiting further information! I hold my breath to wait to hear from them as to when and how they are able to deal with it. I will keep you posted. I have also logged a vote as to 'no fix at present'
> 
> I can only say just how much help the forum has given me in getting hold of all the poeple and nearly strangling them to get things done. I wouldn't have known about the water problem without it! So keep up the good work and more grist to all our elbows


Also thanks to Grizzly for the advice.



> All you "no fix at present" people, make sure you do a temporary seal now against further damage and water ingress.
> 
> We used gaffer tape, applied all the way along the bottom of the windscreen seal and half way up each side. Make sure the windscreen is totally dry when you do it. Not elegant but it did the trick.
> 
> We used black tape but were tempted to do it in bright orange with "This is a Fiat fault fix" written in black pen along it.


Regards Catherine


----------



## Autoquest

I can't understand the difficulty people are experiencing here. I walked into Corby Motors (tel 01536 483473) Kettering, and, having never met them before asked them to have a look, they did, there and then, they took photographs and said they would contact me after talking to Peugeot. A week later I was told a warranty repair to the engine had been approved and they were waiting for spares (£1600 worth +VAT+labour) 3 weeks later job done, immaculate looking engine and no leaks!

I don't understand why these dealers are not queuing up to pocket the profits from these warranty claims?


----------



## 1happy

Autoquest said:


> I can't understand the difficulty people are experiencing here. I walked into Corby Motors (tel 01536 483473) Kettering, and, having never met them before asked them to have a look, they did, there and then, they took photographs and said they would contact me after talking to Peugeot. A week later I was told a warranty repair to the engine had been approved and they were waiting for spares (£1600 worth +VAT+labour) 3 weeks later job done, immaculate looking engine and no leaks!
> 
> I don't understand why these dealers are not queuing up to pocket the profits from these warranty claims?


Hi Autoquest.
*This is the whole problem in a nutshell and it would appear that Fiat don't get that fact that customer good will once lost (or in our case rusting away) can be almost impossible to win back :evil:
Whereas if your experience is indicative Peugeot do !*


----------



## sennen523

Hi Autoquest,
What did they "do" to the engine and to stop the leaks for £1600 plus?
Sennen 523


----------



## carolgavin

We are waiting for dealer to get back to us today, but mean time because I got a bit irked by Peugeot customer service denying the problem entirely I sent them a rather pointed e-mail. Basically I have told them that if they do not uplift the vehicle and have a qualified engineer/mechanic type guy/gal look at it within 48 hours I will be taking it to the National press. I have said that potentially it is a major safety hazard and it could cause the engine to cut out whilst in transit ( ok prob wont but there is stll that chance :!: ) and if they want a fatality on their hands...........
Will see if they respond, in the meantime anyone who wants a direct customer care managers e-mail PM me :!: :!: :!:


----------



## 1happy

*Hi all.
I have just spoken with Consumer direct & was trawling (Water term seemed appropriate!) the internet for a template letter to use send to my dealer when i came across this previous post.*
*From what they tell me they are a 1st line service with links to Trading standards and as our vehicle is only a 4 months old rust bucket we have a very strong case and our Motorhome Dealer has to deal with our issues NOT Fiat and NOT the Manufacturer!*

*Furthermore they advise that anyone with this issue should contact them on a case by case basis (As all cases might have different factors) and they will advise you,give you a case number and give further assistance/pass you on to trading standards as applicable.*
Regards catherine
*PS Please keep voting I beleive we need to know the size of the problem to get faster results!*



billyboysaltburn said:


> hi everyone at last our new van is to arrive on Friday at the dealers. after 5 months wait, and yes its a new swift bolero 630 pr.
> 
> i notice from the forum that some members have had problems with their new m/h's
> so i have made inquiries as to redress if it happens to us. i have been in touch with CONSUMER DIRECT which is a FREE service backed by the government. they give advice on any product if you have a dispute with dealer or trader.
> 
> you can download templates for letters and info from this web site www.consumerdirect.gov.uk or tel. 08454040506.
> 
> the young lady that i spoke to told me that any faults with the vehicle including both cab and habitat should be the responsibility of the dealers to rectify.
> 
> i have read that members are going directly to manufacturers to try and get satisfaction which is ok but really the buck stops with the dealer let him do the running about and chasing up.
> she also said that you can reject the vehicle within 7 to 14 days from new if you have major problems with it for a full refund.
> 
> i have never seen consumer direct mentioned before on here and it is a good source to find out exactly what your legal rights are and how to deal with your problems. lets hope i don't need to use it
> 
> thanks to all on here who have taken time to give me help and advice especially grizzly (Chris)
> 
> good luck  :lol:


----------



## 1happy

Hi Grizzly sorry to see your post,
sadly cant strike your vote off,must be something to do with anti-tampering!
BUT DULY NOTED THATS A NO FIX AFTER ALL!!! :evil:



> We've just been to the van this afternoon and found, among other things (ie flat engine battery) that the fix done by our local Fiat dealer - on instructions from Fiat- is still letting water through onto the engine.
> 
> We thought that the new clips and scuttle he had put on had done the trick but yesterday's heavy rain seems to have got through the centre of the scuttle and into the engine. I imagine that actually driving into such rain would have seen it flooding in.
> 
> So, if you see a new Bessacar E350 with silver gaffer tape on the windsceen and two angry people in it then give us a wave !
> Strike us off the "fix done" list Catherine !
> 
> G


----------



## carolgavin

Well no response from peugeot is any one surprised :?: So phoning Daily Record tomorrow to see if they would be interested. If they are then will try and get pictures etc into paper and also a plug for motorhome facts as obviously this is where I found out about the problem. On another note I contacted explorer group today who are most concerned about this and I have to call them back on Monday to speak to someone higher up :!:


----------



## Grizzly

1happy said:


> *
> Furthermore they advise that anyone with this issue should contact them on a case by case basis (As all cases might have different factors) and they will advise you,give you a case number and give further assistance/pass you on to trading standards as applicable.
> problem to get faster results!*


*

Did you get in touch with the via e-mail or on the phone Catherine ? I'd like to register our Fiat fault with them but don't want to spend ages going all the way round the houses. Is there anything I can quote to get through to the right place straightaway ?

G*


----------



## Autoquest

Hi Sennen523 - I posted this in an earlier thread but here it is again.

Well my Boxer has just come back from Corby Motors in Kettering. They took one look at my leaking windscreen scuttle and the resultant engine damage three weeks ago and, under warranty, ordered all the top bits on the engine, injectors, washers, piping and whatever else was needed, they also ordered a brand new HP pump (the rusty lump to the right of the block) and yet more pipework. On top of all that they ordered a new windscreen scuttle complete with all those little grommets that don't seem to get fitted on the production line. They also ordered a new bonnet seal for the scuttle and a new bonnet seal for the front of the bonnet slam. Total cost for warranty work? £1600 plus VAT plus two days labour (with a U please spell checker)

I have just picked the van up and brought it home in the rain - dry engine.

The watering can test results in a dry engine but if I overdo it and fill the scuttle up with about a gallon of water I get a leak from the bottom of the windscreen wiper arm (where it goes through the scuttle), however to get this leak means at least half an inch of water in the scuttle and since the big drain on the drivers side works very well I think this unlikely but will monitor the situation.

I still have a tiny hole on the extreme right side of the scuttle and I will have to look at finding my own grommet for it but leakage here is irrelevant anyway.

Annoyingly, water tends to pool on the right hand side of the scuttle against the join, if Sevel had reversed the join I think the water would have drained away but at least the join is watertight (for now!)

Downside - I have a small paint chip on the corner of the bonnet where is I suspect it has been lain on the ground, this may, or may not, have been done recently but I will have to touch it up. Also there is a thick bead of black silicone sealant under the seal against the windscreen and along the centre join; there will be problems here if I ever need to replace the screen.

Overall I am very pleased, the engine looks immaculate and I intend to keep it that way. I will report back with any little foibles or problems that might occur in the future.

Just need to wait until October now so I can have the new engine cover fitted under warranty as well.

Thanks must go to Corby Motors of Kettering.


Sorry to hear about your seal failure Grizzly... I have my fingers crossed for mine, did you have gallons of black silicone applied as well or just the clips?


----------



## safariboy

Hartwells seem to have simply refitted a new scuttle as it was originally designed. They did not add any sealant - perhaps that is why our repair has failed.
They did suggest that if this repair failed they could put double sided tape where the scuttle meets the windscreen. B ut as it is the scuttle join that has failed I doubt if this would have helped. Your black sealant looks a better solution. At the moment it is the gaffer tape.


----------



## 1happy

Grizzly said:


> Did you get in touch with the via e-mail or on the phone Catherine ? I'd like to register our Fiat fault with them but don't want to spend ages going all the way round the houses. Is there anything I can quote to get through to the right place straightaway ?G


Hi Grizzly.
I phoned my local trading standards department who put me through to consumer direct and was told future contact with them is direct on 08454 04 05 06.
*Subsequent issues may i am told be dealt with by trading standards officers as I now have an all important case number logged with my complaint.*

I asked about the fact that I am not alone in this and would trading standards be able to do a multiple case (so to speak) & the very nice man I spoke to said all cases are slightly different in so much as:-some people pay cash,some direct debit,some HP,some part ex and so many other variables.

However it doesn't take too long I was only 15mins on the phone and I covered a lot including implications such as vans like as ours might be viewed as white elephants in the future and that value is greatly affected the longer this goes on etc etc.

they also advised what exactly based on my issues and circumstances (IE only four months old!) to put in a registered letter to the dealer because *our contracts are with the seller *not garages or manufacturers.
I hope this is of help to you & lets hope we all get justice
Regards Catherine


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Catherine we are having trouble even getting some one from Peugeot to even look at the bloomin thing. Our dealer was as much use as a chocolate teapot 8O They will have a lovely letter waiting for them on Monday to tell them exactly what I think of their 'nothing to do with us attitude'. Don't know if you saw my other post but on Monday also I have to call explorer to speak to some one 'higher up' about this. They want to hear about things like this as could affect their future production. So perhaps this could be another front to fight on, those of you who haven't yet call the manufacturer of your vehicle as well. Lets face it the manufacturer be it Swift, compass or whoever have more clout than we have.


----------



## Polo

*Water Ingress Peugeot/Fiat*

Hi all. Yes like you Carolgavin I have not only emailed Barrons about this fault and also logged it with a Peugeot dealership but have also advised the Explorer Group Ms. Rachel O'Neil, Customer Services Adviser by letter. Not only are Explorer now aware of this problem they were also made very aware of the 7 week wait for a BSI Unit to my Boxer. Barrons were very helpful in assistig on chasing the BSI Unit with Peugeot, but I await their response on the water ingress! I will just let the man at Barrons catch his breath after my BSI Unit onslaught and then will start on this tack!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Water Ingress Peugeot/Fiat*



Polo said:


> Hi all. Yes like you Carolgavin I have not only emailed Barrons about this fault and also logged it with a Peugeot dealership but have also advised the Explorer Group Ms. Rachel O'Neil, Customer Services Adviser by letter. Not only are Explorer now aware of this problem they were also made very aware of the 7 week wait for a BSI Unit to my Boxer. Barrons were very helpful in assistig on chasing the BSI Unit with Peugeot, but I await their response on the water ingress! I will just let the man at Barrons catch his breath after my BSI Unit
> onslaught and then will start on this tack!!! :twisted: :twisted:


This is great info thanks will certainly mention your letter to Explorer group when i speak to the mysterious 'higher up' person Monday. They did say they are only just returning from a 3 week lay off, with the majority of staf back on monday.Perhaps this is why you have not had any response, or is that me being kind :roll: Will keep you aprised.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiat windscreen*

Hi

I have had a wade through the WWW, and even after looking at forums for Fiat van owners, it seems that the only problematical vans are those on conversions. Surely, this cannot be the case?

There are thousands of Multijets on the road. I just cannot grasp this one.

Russell


----------



## rowley

Quote--"I still have a tiny hole on the extreme right side of the scuttle and I will have to look at finding my own grommet for it but leakage here is irrelevant anyway." If this is the small hole on the nearside, blocking it will allow the water to dam up and seep through the bonnet seal. I have fitted a small pipe to allow the water to drain away without drenching any components.


----------



## Hookie

Saw Fiat x250 commercial van in France (lhd) with huge gap at bottom of windscreen - perhaps business users aren't as concerned by such details as we who have spent our own money!!


----------



## Autoquest

Rowley - It IS the small hole on the extreme right (as viewed from the front) it is to the right of the wiper arm bulge' I am not fussed about leakage here.

The hole I think you are talking about is the slightly larger one to the left of that (left of the wiper arm bulge) That hole DOES have a grommet fitted but whilst I do get pooling against the central seal it doesn't seem to spread out as far as this sealed hole.


----------



## 1happy

*water ingress! are there anymore with this out there?*

Bump. 8O 
Anymore of us with this problem :?: 
Surely there are more than 30 of us!
Regards 1happy
or used be happy :evil:


----------



## zulurita

Just to say to Pusser that I AM VERY SURPRISED CHELSTON MOTORHOMES were saying you would have to pay for any work regarding the windscreen/scuttle leakage onto engine etc. Until such time as Fiat would cover it under warranty!

I saw them on my way up to the Malvern show on WED 8th August. In fact Tom Lower called me into his office about this very matter. 

I had emailed to say I wanted to see my new motorhome when it arrives from the manufacturer and also to have the water test done AND if it was found to have the problem I would reject the motorhome as not fit for purpose!

Tom and service manager Martyn were there and assured me that there was a repair authorised by FIAT (I think this maybe the temporary repair until after Oct when the proper modification is due?)

They do know of this problem so don't let them fob you off.

I will most certainly be inspecting my new Auto-Trail BEFORE paying over any money. Any signs of rust and I will not buy it!


----------



## 1happy

Hi zulurita.
I have been following your posts on this subject with interest and wished I had checked the forum back in april before we took delivery of our water magnet.
*Could I mention that ours shows signs of rust in many areas of the engine!
We recently had it looked at by a mechanic and even the altenator is rusting! 
so look long and hard incase they have tried a clean up prior to your inspection.*
I am sorry if i sound like i'm trying to teach you to 'suck eggs' but the longer we all struggle with this issue the more you question the need to keep a balanced view point!
Best wishes catherine


----------



## zulurita

1 happy (Catherine),

Thanks for that, I fully expect them to try and clean up engine area before I see the new motorhome. I just hope that I will be able to spot any problems, at least the dealers know I will be looking and I will expect the water leaking problem to be fixed. I will check as thoroughly as I can that the mh is fit for purpose.

If all ok and I proceed with purchase I will then spend time in the UK using the mh, it is bound to rain! and any problems I will be back to the dealers pronto.

It is a real shame that we buyers can't trust the manufacturers/dealers to put our interest at the forefront. If they did then:

1. FIAT would have tested their new Ducato in rain conditions, and maybe, just maybe someone would see all the rust in the engine bay somewhere along the line. The cabs are usually standing awhile before conversion.

2. Quality control for the conversion side would be better

3. The MH dealers would PDI our motorhomes properly before we collected them and not wait for US to find the faults.

Yes some faults are not of the manufacturers making and some we can't necessarily expect the dealers to find. However there are many faults or problems that just shouldn't be there on handover to the customer.

One GREAT example, my second auto-trail motorhome had GLUE splashed over the nearside of the MH. The workshop at the dealers had to do some modification to the inset awning apparently! 

I only discovered it the next day after moving all our things from the old mh to the new mh!! Needless to say I was NOT impressed. Although the dealer tried to remove the Glue some of it could not be removed.

With hindsight I should have REJECTED THE MH THERE AND THEN. I do not want to be caught out again.

Hope you manage to get your problems sorted.


----------



## quartet

*Anybody got a fix or promise of a fix yet?*

Anybody got a fix or promise of a fix yet?
My local fiat dealer still claims that Fiat haven't heard of it before and i have to take it in to the Fiat rep when he comes in a week on Friday!
Barry

If any body gets anywhere pls let us all know quoting Names and contact numbers etc
Ta


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Re: Anybody got a fix or promise of a fix yet?*



Bessie560 said:


> Anybody got a fix or promise of a fix yet?
> My local fiat dealer still claims that Fiat haven't heard of it before and i have to take it in to the Fiat rep when he comes in a week on Friday!
> Barry
> 
> If any body gets anywhere pls let us all know quoting Names and contact numbers etc
> Ta


Try this email.

This is where I sent photos of my leak, I received a telephone call a few days later.

[email protected]


----------



## quartet

*Reply from Whatmotorhome magazine*

I asked them if they knew about it

"Thanks. Yes, we are aware - and waiting for a response from Fiat."
Barry


----------



## quartet

*reply from Swift*

Hi Barry

Not yet. We are chasing up Fiat today so I will email you tomorrow with a progress report.

Regards

Kath


----------



## carolgavin

*Peugeot phone precis of what they said.*

Just had call from Peugeot they are suggesting I call Peugeot Assistance which is apparently standard for their vans :!: Funny thing is our dealer never mentioned it at all so we didn't know there was any breakdown cover. Peugeot are saying that if I call them they might be able to effect temporary repairs, or remove it to my nearest dealer. Peugeot dealer to whom I spoke this am says there is in fact a very good chance that in rain the vehicle *could* conk out in the middle of motorway/road with pretty disastrous results. Peugeot also advised that the dealer should perform a quality check when the vehicle is in, to establish whether it is a design fault or problem with the conversion. If they do not then suggest it most strenuously. This may lead to all affected vehicles being recalled. She did say that if it is proved the m/h ( or someone reports that it:!: :!: ) cuts out it ups the ante somewhat.
Before peugeot phoned i had contacted Consumer direct as per someones (I forget who-but ta muchos) suggestion. they have forwarded complaint to Trading Standards and may be sending independant person out to inspect van. I feel as if some progress is being made, well at least they are taking it seriously.


----------



## quartet

*mags reply*

I wrote to all 4 main motorhome mags!
2 have replied and are looking into prob
"Hi Barry,

We would like to look in to this. Can you give us a full description of the problems, or perhaps a number on which we could call you?

Best regards,

Daniel Wright
Executive Editor
Practical Motorhome


----------



## 102933

*WATER INGRESS fixed ?*

hi all well i have just had my swift bolero on Fiat x2/50 chassis windscreen leak fixed by Fiat Reg Vardy Stockton on Tees Cleveland. 
however when i picked it up I asked for a water test, as they said they had fixed it previously and they had not. I was told there was no technician available to do the test think some was nervous maybe?. So i did one myself when i got home, and YES it seems to be fixed. there is still a small hole at the right hand side which i was told was acceptable ?. as the water would run down the inside of the wing and on to the road eventually.

The fix entailed fitting a NEW scuttle as he called it (to me its a guttering) and sealant this time clear,anyway how long this will last is anybodies guess so i may be premature like Grizz in recording a fix. :wink:


----------



## 1happy

*HOT STUFF !! couple of interesting links re Water ingress!!*

Hi all.
*In the name of trying to move forward and get justice.* !
THESE COULD POINT THE WAY TO SAFETY ISSUES WITH OUR VANS !
just found the following on a google search for:-_* fiat x250 water ingress*_

*1st:- out and about live forum link:-*

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8441&posts=6

The above link points to the following two links which make VERY interesting reading!!!
Any thoughts on the subject as well as your votes (If not already voted!) would be most welcome

*2nd:- bbc consumer tv*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/tv_and_radio/watchdog/reports/transport/transport_20070425.shtml

*3rd:- daily mail website *

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=476379&in_page_id=1770
Regards 1happy


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: HOT STUFF !! couple of interesting links re Water ingres*



1happy said:


> Hi all.
> *In the name of trying to move forward and get justice.* !
> THESE COULD POINT THE WAY TO SAFETY ISSUES WITH OUR VANS !
> just found the following on a google search for:-_* fiat x250 water ingress*_
> 
> *1st:- out and about live forum link:-*
> 
> http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8441&posts=6
> 
> The above link points to the following two links which make VERY interesting reading!!!
> Any thoughts on the subject as well as your votes (If not already voted!) would be most welcome
> 
> *2nd:- bbc consumer tv*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/tv_and_radio/watchdog/reports/transport/transport_20070425.shtml
> 
> *3rd:- daily mail website *
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=476379&in_page_id=1770
> Regards 1happy


Interesting reading, i have been told that there IS a risk our vehicles could cut out whilst being driven, but Peugeot have said that until it happens and someone reports it they can/will do nothing. They suggest using the Peugeot assist or the Fiat equivalent to check out the van. Actually this may be the way for everyone to go as it costs peugeot/Fiat a fortune every time they are called out. I called VOSA DVLA and everyone else I could think of yesterday to no avail. I then read on here someone had already done that, just shows read before you leap  Other thing to do is to e-mai/write (recorded delivery) and say that as the vehicle is not free from minor defects you want it independantly inspected ( at their expense as per sale of goods act 1979 etc). We are just doing this now. See my other post on Here for more info. Thanks again catherine for keeping this to the fore. Can I be your second in command


----------



## 1happy

*Re: HOT STUFF ! couple of interesting links re Water ingress*

Hi carolgavin.
Re your above post.
I think all forum members want the same thing and dealers on the whole want something else!! :roll:

I,m told by hubby that i'm like a 'dog with a bone' when outraged by poor service/aftersales.

But in my defence my whole working life has been in jobs that involve working with customers and I subscribe to the belief that the 'customer is almost always right' but when he/she is not don't treat them like mushrooms :!:

It gets on my nerves that we spend so much and once we drive away can end up treated so shabbily :!: 
Regards Catherine

I am working on a long term plan of action if all other 'avenues' fail. :idea: if only because it makes me feel better to know WE ARE NOT TOOTHLESS!. 8)

2nd in command sounds awful how about founding members of *"Motorhomers for justice"* :?:  Sounds catchy doesn't it?


----------



## Polo

*Peugeot/Fiat Water Feature*

Hi 1Happy! How come your other half and mine have the same attitude to us females who get the bit between our teeth!

Well, don't hold your breath, but we might be in for a fix!!!! Firstly though I must put praise where praise is due. Having had the abysmal treatment by the Peugeot dealership in Barrow in Furness, after they held our vehicle for 7 weeks (I won't say more), we approached the next nearest dealership which is 60 miles away in Penrith. What a difference! My initial email was responded to the next day by telephone, and having explained the 'water feature' their Service Manager made the usual noises, but asked me to leave it with him and he would do some research and come back to me. Yes, he did come back a couple of days later to say he had contacted Peugeot and had a solution and would I like to take our vehicle to him for him to make the suggested by Peugeot sealing operation. Well it went in this morning, and having talked to the Chief Technician, he has been advised by Peugeot that they do not consider the water feature to be detrimental!!! They only will consider sealing the scuttle to protect the injectors the other leak over the electrics is not important as in their view they are supposed to be waterproof!!! We'll wait and see what the results are like when we go back tomorrow (another round trip of 120 miles) to collect it.

Will keep you all posted. :!: :!:


----------



## quartet

*Come on all you Fiat and peugeot owners out there!*

Don't take it Lying down!
At least register on the poll!
I have contacted all the Motorhome magazines, every motorhome and fiat forum,Everybody at Fiat who's name I've been given, Swift etc etc!
Please keep up the pressure we don't want to be left with rust buckets
Tell everybody what's happening! 
Ta
barry


----------



## quartet

*Fiat stand at NEC*

Hey there was a stand at the NEC last year.
Anybody fancy being human placards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Barry


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: HOT STUFF ! couple of interesting links re Water ingress*



1happy said:


> Hi carolgavin.
> 
> I,m told by hubby that i'm like a 'dog with a bone' when outraged by poor service/aftersales.


Funny my hubby says the exact same about me  I will not let it go till I win. Our van goes into Peugeot Monday will see what they say. Having just read Polos post am a bit more optimistic, the dealer we are going to already have a Compass 120 in their garage just now with the same problem albeit minus the rust :!: 
Would be willing to be human placard bessie560 just tell me when and where :lol: 
_*Motorhomers for Justice*_


----------



## blondy

*water leak*

please someone just explain, the problem seems to be a leak onto the engine?. how does sealing the screen cure this? I must be missing something. I thought the screen leaking let water into the cab.

Cheers don


----------



## 1happy

*Hello Newbie welcome to MHF and the great water debate!*

Hi Don,  
*Welcome to MHF *and thanks for the question 



> please someone just explain, the problem seems to be a leak onto the engine?. how does sealing the screen cure this? I must be missing something. I thought the screen leaking let water into the cab.
> Cheers don


There are many threads covering this issue but basically water is getting into engine compartment through deformed scuttles or poor fitting windscreen rubber etc causing allsorts of damage and we are all VERY concerned that Fiat and others are either in denial or dragging their heals. :twisted:

Below I am providing several links to the most visited threads on this subject,where you will see more clearly the extent of the problem.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31287-fiat.html+water+ingress

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31223-fiat.html+water+ingress

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-29991-fiat.html+water+ingress

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31557-fiat.html+water+ingress

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31651-fiat.html+water+ingress

Thats just a few of them !!!
Regards 1happy


----------



## 1happy

*Can we take any more? good news needed...anyone???*

*And the hits just keep on coming!!!! *
*The following link takes you to posting by Greysand today quoted below* *** Alert***Fiat Chassis Warranty Details

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=32549



> Hello All,
> Back again with more information.
> I have just come off the phone to Fait Customer Services, (0080034280000), after reporting my scuttle/rusty engine problem.
> 
> The operative told me that my chassis warranty start date was Feb 2007 on the Fiat Chassis database. That is wrong as my van was registered July 2007!!
> 
> I suspect that all chassis warranty start dates are the date of shipping from the factory in Italy or wherever!
> 
> To correct this you need to call Fiat Customer Services, and ask them to check your warranty start date. Then you will be given a case number.
> 
> You will then have to send a photocopy of your registration document to Fiat in Slough, quoting your details and case number.
> 
> During the conversation I was informed that for the whole of the 2 years manufacturer warranty, if you need help europe-wide, then you are covered by Fiat Camper Assistance which is far more comprehensive than the AA cover.
> 
> That telephone number is free from landlines and is 00800 32481111
> rgds from Greysand


Found the following post on another forum could this be the start of something in the GOOD NEWS CATEGORY?



> This fault is reported in the August-September edition of Le Monde du Camping-Car. The understanding they have gained from Fiat in France is that it is a defect Fiat recognises, and that they are considering issuing a re-call letter requesting registered owners to vist an authorised repairer for remedy.
> 
> Their further advice is that anyone finding rust or standing water in the region of the diesel injectors should notify their nearest Fiat authorised repair centre, and confirm in writing, that the fault exists, and is a recognised warranty issue.
> 
> Peugeot and Citroen versions share the fault, and are reported to be taking the same line.
> 
> It is further stated that the fault has been eliminated in production, and that it afflicts only early production vehicles. In the meantime, a workable retro-fit solution is urgently being developed.
> 
> Fiat are saying in France that they accept the fault is one of original construction, and accordingly will not be falling back upon their two years warranty (Europe outside UK) limitation.


*The following link takes you to posting quoted above.*
http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8344&posts=4

1happy 
member of the unofficial club:-*motorhomers for justice * :!:


----------



## 1happy

Good morning MHF forum users.  
Just a quick entry to thank the last few contributors:-
carolgavin:-kindred spirit  
Bessie560:-Great idea! :!: 
Polo:-thanks for that! 8) 
And anyone else whos contributed!
Got to go do something less productive now like shopping,
Be back later!
cheers 1happy
*motorhomers for justice*


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Catherine Bessie etc just had a call from Trading Standards who are *very interested *in taking this up with Peugeot. Something to get their teeth into they said  although they will probably contact dealer first. Have meeting on Monday will let you know what happens


----------



## 1happy

Hi carolgavin.
Thanks for the update  lets hope trading standards can do something positive  
Fingers crossed for GOOD NEWS 8)
I'm hoping to update soon!
can't wait to hear your news,
Maybe trading standards will help each other on some of the common/identical issues :idea:


----------



## chrisjrv

In the famous quotations " I don't believe it". I've just read my new camping and caravanning club magazine and in it a member asked if there was any feedback yet on the new Fiat as he was considering purchase. Guess what the reply was, no problems, new Fiat assist super new idea etc. etc. WHAT PLANET ARE THEY ON? I wouldn't touch one with a bargepole until it's problems are resolved.


----------



## 1happy

Hi all.
Happy Bank Holiday Monday!!!
Just had a thought.
Has anybody counted all the people with faults on the "collate all faults" thread :?: 
Has everybody voted :?: 
It would appear people are still only just discovering they have a problem :!:

Regards 1happy

_*motorhomers for justice*_



1happy said:


> Hi,
> Hope you all don't mind taking part in this poll
> I have been reading the various threads on this topic regarding the water ingress to our vehicles :evil:
> and it occurred to me (as someone also affected!) that it may be worth knowing how big the problem is? :evil:
> 
> If after voting you wish to contribute with any *positive results* or *gems of interest* you may of course post here :idea:
> If however you feel there are already enough threads on the subject then please just vote! :roll:
> Many thanks Catherine
> PS:If you have had a *result!* and your *repair* is to your *satisfaction*
> please share and give the rest of us hope! :idea:​*ALL FORUM USERS PLEASE NOTE:*
> BELOW I HAVE QUOTED GRIZZLY WHO TICKED 'FIXED' AND HAS FOUND FIX NOT WORKING. ADDED 19TH AUGUST,just to keep records as accurate as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've just been to the van this afternoon and found, among other things (ie flat engine battery) that the fix done by our local Fiat dealer - on instructions from Fiat- is still letting water through onto the engine.
> 
> We thought that the new clips and scuttle he had put on had done the trick but yesterday's heavy rain seems to have got through the centre of the scuttle and into the engine. I imagine that actually driving into such rain would have seen it flooding in.
> 
> So, if you see a new Bessacar E350 with silver gaffer tape on the windsceen and two angry people in it then give us a wave !
> Strike us off the "fix done" list Catherine !
Click to expand...


----------



## 1happy

*Poll/People affected.*

Hi all.
Further to yesterdays posting...Numbers affected... I have had a quick count up and poll appears to match (Give or take a couple) with 'collate all faults' thread.
THATS NOT TO SAY THERE AREN'T MORE WHO DON'T KNOW YET!

Also quick internet search came up with the following link to reassure us that we are correct in buying from british dealers :roll:

LINK BELOW TO ARTICLE ABOUT PRO'S & CONS OF BUYING ABROAD:-
http://www.practicalcaravan.com/features/buyingabroad.html

1happy


----------



## quartet

*I don't believe it*

I don't believe only 30 owners have this problem!!!!!!!!!!!
Vote you lazy buggers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 102933

*vote*

bump


----------



## carolgavin

Spoke to trading standards today and have been advised that as I have not accepted repairs to my vehicle I can reject it now. Basically this is due to the fact that the vehicle is not (and was not at time of purchase) free from defects. There is obviously a fault which is inherant to these vans. Trading standards advice to *ALL* affected by this problem is to *IMMEDIATELY* write to dealer from whom you purchased M/H and *REJECT* it on these grounds;
1. Not fit for purpose
2. Not free from defects
3. Not of satisfactory quality
Give dealer *7* days to respond. At this point I would also, if you have not done so already, contact your local trading standards for advice. Mine tell me that the LAW states that you are entitled to a full refund or replacement.
Now the object of rejecting vehicle is to give dealer kick up the proverbial :twisted: They in turn should contact manufacturer who will then contact Peugeot/Fiat. A spate of rejected vehicles should get their attention PDQ :twisted: :twisted:

I am posting this across all the water threads so that the maximum number can see it. Mods hope this is ok


----------



## 1happy

*Re: I don't believe it*

I agree with with Bessie 560 :roll: there has to be more of us!
So keep voting!

*Quick calculation like carolgavin (see the "collate all faults" sticky thread) but using £40k as average puts the problem in excess of £1.5 million and thats just the ones on the poll!!*



Bessie560 said:


> I don't believe only 30 owners have this problem!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vote you lazy buggers!!!!!!!!!!!!


1happy


----------



## 1happy

*I KNEW IT !!!*

I KNEW THERE WERE MORE OF US IN THE CLOSET
Now up to 41 votes
*Average it @ £40k each and thats £1.64 million pounds worth of pester power*
*Please keep voting **and maybe soon we can have a new thread called....Its all been fixed and i am now a happy bunny* :roll: :idea:
1happy


----------



## carolgavin

Come on guys get out there CHECK your engine for rust and water ingress you know you want to  Even if you don't envisage a problem look anyway you need to know for sure  With over 18,000 members there is surely more than 42/3 people with this problem.
My vehicle has now been rejected and await dealer/peugeot response.


----------



## 1happy

*I don't believe it either ! !*



carolgavin said:


> Come on guys get out there CHECK your engine for rust and water ingress you know you want to  Even if you don't envisage a problem look anyway you need to know for sure  With over 18,000 members there is surely more than 42/3 people with this problem.
> My vehicle has now been rejected and await dealer/peugeot response.


HERE HERE Carol there must be more than 43 :roll: 
*Now £1.72 million of pester power.*
Cant wait to hear how the dealer takes rejection!!!!!
1happy


----------



## carolgavin

catherine you have PM get off internet petal need to speak to you ASAP


----------



## 96299

I`ve got just the one rusty injector at the moment.Lots of water getting in,but using liberal amounts of WD40 to try and combat it as best I can.  

steve


----------



## 102933

*BLOODY FIAT*

Well its a lovely day, i have just cleaned the windows on the van ready to go out for the day and YES YOU GUESSED IT, ITS PI--ING IN AGAIN ALL OVER THE ENGINE.
No wonder there was no technician to do a water check when i picked the van up after the so called successful repair from

FIAT dealership EVANS HALSHHAW OF STOCKTON ON TEES.

This is the second attempt at repair with the same result, if they can not fix the dam thing why not admit it.

AND YES I WILL BE GIVING THEM SOME GRIEF ON MONDAY MORNING.

Yesterday i was intouch with Swift and we made arrangements to have our other faults repaired at the factory. we thought at last the end is in sight. and now were back to the water torture again.

I AM VERY CLOSE TO REJECTING THIS VAN BECAUSE IT IS AN INSULT TO OUR INTELLIGENCE TO EXPECT US TO ACCEPT THIS POOR AND SHODDY
PRODUCT FROM FIAT 
:evil: 

PETER You have my sympathy for having a crap outfit like Fiat giving you grief. i hope you can get some sense out of them next week or it is going to do untold damage to your industry, good luck with that.


----------



## carolgavin

Peugeots take on this is that the rust is purely cosmetic and therefore will not do anything about it. They will shine it up a bit but have failed to grasp that it is only there due to the manufaturing defect apparent at the point of sale. I have now talked to Caravan Club legal help line and have been advised that as I did not receive goods of satisfactory quality at the time of sale the rejection OR full remedial work to rectify the damage is my legal right. Also in it's current state the damage to my vehicle will have substantially reduced it's value and if left will reduce it more. 
Any of you others with this problem can also if you are a Caravan Club member use their legal helpline. Number is available on their website but you need to log in to get it.


----------



## 1happy

*Re: BLOODY FIAT*

Hi billyboysaltburn.
Just to say have added your *failed fix* to first page as requested in your PM
Regards 1happy



billyboysaltburn said:


> Well its a lovely day, i have just cleaned the windows on the van ready to go out for the day and YES YOU GUESSED IT, ITS PI--ING IN AGAIN ALL OVER THE ENGINE.
> No wonder there was no technician to do a water check when i picked the van up after the so called successful repair from
> 
> FIAT dealership EVANS HALSHHAW OF STOCKTON ON TEES.
> 
> This is the second attempt at repair with the same result, if they can not fix the dam thing why not admit it.
> 
> AND YES I WILL BE GIVING THEM SOME GRIEF ON MONDAY MORNING.
> 
> Yesterday i was intouch with Swift and we made arrangements to have our other faults repaired at the factory. we thought at last the end is in sight. and now were back to the water torture again.
> 
> I AM VERY CLOSE TO REJECTING THIS VAN BECAUSE IT IS AN INSULT TO OUR INTELLIGENCE TO EXPECT US TO ACCEPT THIS POOR AND SHODDY
> PRODUCT FROM FIAT
> :evil:
> 
> PETER You have my sympathy for having a crap outfit like Fiat giving you grief. i hope you can get some sense out of them next week or it is going to do untold damage to your industry, good luck with that.


----------



## 102933

*no fix*

HI CATHERINE I HAVE TICKED MY REPAIR AS A FIX
COULD YOU NOTE IT AS A NO FIX PLEASE PLEASE READ THREAD ABOVE FOR REASON
THANKS BILL & JEAN


----------



## 1happy

*Poll for size of problem - Water ingress! NEW Fiat-Peugeot*

Hi All.
Just to say we are now *1.8 million pounds worth of pester power*
46 affected owners ....some whose repairs have failed,  but most with no repair. :!: 
I wonder how many of us are refusing to accept these ineffectual repairs? :roll: 
And how many will end up with justice :?: 
1happy


----------



## Polo

*Peugeot Water Feature*

Hi All. I have just returned from our first 4 days out in our van and it felt very strange I must say!!! In fact I had forgotten where everything was kept!!! Be that as it may, our 'water feature' is 99% cured - one small drip from the centre join! That is after today's heavy showers! David Hayton's of Penrith did a sterling job in sealing the top edge of the scuttle to the screen but were not completely successful in dealing with the centre join. We have taken matters into our own hands to deal with this drip in that we have used Thompson's Leak Fix transparent sealer which can be applied to wet surfaces! Other than this small drip from the centre join there was no flood of water from the air intake when the bonnet was opened! We have also put a liberal dose of WD40 onto the injector ports and the pump top so here's hoping that we can continue to keep things dry! So perhaps you might like to add this as a fix on the poll even though we have assisted our Peugeot dealers!!

More grist to everyone's elbows in pursuit of justice in all things! We have spread the words around far and wide as to our forum and hopefully more dealers/manufacturers will contribute and take note. :wink:


----------



## 1happy

*Re Fix!*

Hi Polo.
Will note this on the first posting in the name of keeping a balance,
thanks for letting us all know,
Always nice to hear good news! 8) 
Regards 1happy


----------



## zulurita

Just to let you know the FRENCH are having the very same problems. Just bought the Le Monde Camping Car magazine and there is a very large letter about this very subject from a not very happy customer!


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks Rita, very useful info. It's about time somebody gave them a kick up the bahoochie :x :x Might as well be the French, they are really good at that sort of stuff. How long now till your new van?
C


----------



## max-the-dog

*peugeot x250 windsrceen water*

just a note to let you all know i have just taken my boxer based autoquest 115 to my local peugeot dealer for them to have a look at the water leak they had a look at the vehicle and the checked the peugeot database of vehicle faults and guess what there is a known fault and a rework!, the dealer has ordered the parts for me and i am waiting for them to arrive so that the work can be carried out.
i managed a sneak peek at the paper work and it involves replacing the windscreen lower trim and bonding it in place as well as adding some extra seals at either ends.
the rework is known as an info view No03\07 1\13 704 as you can see the document date is 03\07!!
hope this rework does work and hope this will help anyone else who needs to contact a peugeot dealer


----------



## max-the-dog

the info view No is 03\07 1\13 *704 *hope this helps


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: peugeot x250 windsrceen water*



max-the-dog said:


> just a note to let you all know i have just taken my boxer based autoquest 115 to my local peugeot dealer for them to have a look at the water leak they had a look at the vehicle and the checked the peugeot database of vehicle faults and guess what there is a known fault and a rework!, the dealer has ordered the parts for me and i am waiting for them to arrive so that the work can be carried out.
> i managed a sneak peek at the paper work and it involves replacing the windscreen lower trim and bonding it in place as well as adding some extra seals at either ends.
> the rework is known as an info view No03\07 1\13 704 as you can see the document date is 03\07!!
> hope this rework does work and hope this will help anyone else who needs to contact a peugeot dealer


Hi thanks for this info, is your engine rusted at all? If it is what are they doing to it?


----------



## max-the-dog

they said they will clean the affected items, but i will make sure that the water leak is cured first then take it from there


----------



## Tucano

Hi all, just back from another France trip and trying to catch up with the info here.
I have been told by my Fiat dealer in Carlisle that Fiat now recognize that they have a problem and they will contact me to carry out the rectification required when they have a solution. 
Norman


----------



## quartet

*Disgruntled again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just wasted 4 hours of my time £2.20 on tunnel fees + diesel going to Fiat Dealer who didn't even water test the seal after doing the "job". Made no attempt to seal the central join god knows what they spent 4 hours sealing and ................what a surprise! water still p***ing in!
Glad Fiat didn't build the lunar module!
Barry


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Disgruntled again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bessie560 said:


> Just wasted 4 hours of my time £2.20 on tunnel fees + diesel going to Fiat Dealer who didn't even water test the seal after doing the "job". Made no attempt to seal the central join god knows what they spent 4 hours sealing and ................what a surprise! water still p***ing in!
> Glad Fiat didn't build the lunar module!
> Barry


Bet they spent it sealing up their wallets for the next lot of failed so called 'fixes' Wonder what they have spent the last 7 months doing when they can't even get it right after all this time. Let's face it, they have been aware a problem exists since Feb. makes you wonder if they can make a fix that actually fixes :roll: 
I am not confident any of them can, without substantially having to dip into their vast pockets. Pessimistic :?: You bet I am :!:


----------



## ICDSUN

*Temporary Fix DIY*

Hi All

This is a quick fix I have used until FIAT get their a***s into gear.

On our 07 Burstner there is a small plastic plug (15mm approx) with a soft rubber/sponge washer underneath at the nearside end of the scuttle, I removed this cleaned up the hole and refitted pushing firmly home, this has stopped the water dripping onto electrics/fusebox.

On the steel centre plate which is attached to the scuttle you will see 2 x 10mm nuts, loosen these slightly and slide under the plate a small sheet of polyplastic scored at the edges to form sides so it looks like a shallow gutter, extend this to rest over the front grille and any water then is diverted away from injectors etc.

I have been told by Burstner GmbH of Fiat article No 504267418 which apparently deals with this issue, your dealer should be able to get this, I have asked both Burstner and Fiat Technical to give me a copy with no success.

Chris


----------



## 1happy

*brand new Fiats and Peugeots !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I cannot be alone in wondering if this nasty issue of water ingress on our brand new Fiats and Peugeots is actually getting solved fully. :?:

1st Reseal temporary :idea: 
2nd reseal Permanent & Clean + waterproof treatment on affected areas :idea:

Still doesnt sound like they recognise we have RUST,shouldn't have had rust,shouldn't have to wait so long for a "fix" to stop the rust *and rust isn't good for our engines!*


----------



## 1happy

*Two million pounds worth (Approx) of affected motorhomers*

Sorry for what is effectively a "bump"
But I felt it was noteworthy that with *50 votes* & using an average of £40,000 per motorhome...these are after all *NEW VANS* 8O ...
*We have now reached the 2 Million pounds worth of affected customers.* :roll: 
And regardless of if the _current fixes_ have been effective or not?
This figure still demonstrates the seriousness of this problem 8O 
1happy


----------



## christopherobin

Don't be sorry for the bump

You are doing a excellent job for us all

Thank you, from all of us

Chris


----------



## 1happy

*thanks*

Thanks christopherobin.
You are very kind and I am reassured that there are two us think the issue warrants a "bump" or two. :wink: 
I'm sure there are plenty who wonder what we are all harping on about    
1happy
*motorhomers for justice*


----------



## urbanracer

I see there are some manufacturers of cab covers I wonder if there are enough of us to try and get a discount for a bulk buy.

Which one is the best,I know a company called Taylor made do one also Pro tect do one @£210 any others,what about silver screens?

Should it be standard Fiat and Peugeot option?


----------



## 1happy

*Peugeot Fiat*



urbanracer said:


> I see there are some manufacturers of cab covers I wonder if there are enough of us to try and get a discount for a bulk buy.
> 
> Which one is the best,I know a company called Taylor made do one also Pro tect do one @£210 any others,what about silver screens?
> 
> Should it be standard Fiat and Peugeot option?


Alsmost thought it was a real question for a minute!
:lol: Hilarious :lol: I needed cheering up Thanks. 1happy


----------



## 102933

*Peugeot FIAT*

well done IHAPPY good job keep up the good work and thanks


----------



## 1happy

*vote and sign our petition! Please*

Hi sorry to "bump"
*But please vote on this poll if you are affected *
And
Please sign are petition even if you're not affected but care??

*Sign petition HERE>> *http://www.petition.co.uk/water_ingress_to_engine_re_fiat__peugeot

Thankyou.
From 1happy and on behalf of other afflicted members


----------



## 1happy

*vote and sign our petition! Please*

Duplicated..don't know how?
so wiped clean :roll:


----------



## christopherobin

Please don't be sorry for the bump.

you're doing a great job.

Chris :roll:


----------



## 1happy

*Online Petition Fiat-Peugeot Water Ingress to Engine!!!*

Thanks christopherobin.
I appreciate your support
I am sure there are some who are bored of this but its such a biggy and theres so many of us its a nessacery evil until we get justice.
1happy
PS:- *vote here if you haven,t done already>> * http://www.petition.co.uk/water_ingress_to_engine_re_fiat__peugeot

*30 votes so far 18,523 members* :roll:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Re: Temporary Fix DIY*



ICDSUN said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is a quick fix I have used until FIAT get their a***s into gear.
> 
> On our 07 Burstner there is a small plastic plug (15mm approx) with a soft rubber/sponge washer underneath at the nearside end of the scuttle, I removed this cleaned up the hole and refitted pushing firmly home, this has stopped the water dripping onto electrics/fusebox.
> 
> On the steel centre plate which is attached to the scuttle you will see 2 x 10mm nuts, loosen these slightly and slide under the plate a small sheet of polyplastic scored at the edges to form sides so it looks like a shallow gutter, extend this to rest over the front grille and any water then is diverted away from injectors etc.
> 
> I have been told by Burstner GmbH of Fiat article No 504267418 which apparently deals with this issue, your dealer should be able to get this, I have asked both Burstner and Fiat Technical to give me a copy with no success.
> 
> Chris


Hi,

Has anyone managed to find out which model engine this cover was made for?

I asked Fiat if Fiat article No 504267418 relates to the X250 model.

Today I received this email.

Thank you for contacting the Fiat Information Centre.

In regards to your query, I am unable to locate an article from Fiat no 504267418. I have looked at the link you provided to an online petition but it made no mention of an article that Fiat has released.

I would recommend that due to the issues you have encountered if you can supply name, address, contact telephone number, car registration, model and a brief description of your concern.

I will be happy to forward this information on to our customer service team where a dedicated representative will be able to look into your case.

Alternatively you can contact a Fiat customer service representative via phone on the number below (option3).

This was from [email protected]


----------



## urbanracer

Just ordered my cab cover from Taylor made,they tell me they sold out all their stock at York show to people with Fiats and Peugeots so I will have to wait while they make loads more.
At the moment as my temp fix I am using a car windscreen cover to cover the scuttle and bonnet vent plus a 9" paint roller try placed over the injectors,this diverts the water away and aslo hold water, measured this morning 1L overnight.
Will post pics when I get time.

If Peugeot read this GET IT SORTED I should not need to buy a cover and mess about like this. :evil:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

urbanracer said:


> Just ordered my cab cover from Taylor made,they tell me they sold out all their stock at York show to people with Fiats and Peugeots so I will have to wait while they make loads more.
> At the moment as my temp fix I am using a car windscreen cover to cover the scuttle and bonnet vent plus a 9" paint roller try placed over the injectors,this diverts the water away and aslo hold water, measured this morning 1L overnight.
> Will post pics when I get time.
> 
> If Peugeot read this GET IT SORTED I should not need to buy a cover and mess about like this. :evil:


You could email Fiat/Peugeot and ask them to reimburse you on the cost of the cover, after all you need it to prevent further damage.


----------



## ICDSUN

*Re: Temporary Fix DIY*

Hi,

Has anyone managed to find out which model engine this cover was made for?

I asked Fiat if Fiat article No 504267418 relates to the X250 model.

Today I received this email.

Thank you for contacting the Fiat Information Centre.

In regards to your query, I am unable to locate an article from Fiat no 504267418.

Hi

In the top right corner of the document I posted is a Fiat logo, I assume it is a Fiat release as Burstner don't make the chassis :lol: , mine is a 2.3, I got the same initial response from Fiat, it appears that their colleagues in Europe are a little ahead of the UK, a country mile or so :wink:

Chris


----------



## rowley

Think I have stopped the leak! Mastic stuffed in the scuttle join which had a gap up to 3mm. 2 drain pipes fitted on the nearside section of scuttle. 250mm length of duct tape to cover the 15mm gap between the scuttle seal and the windscreen where the scuttle had bowed. It works, but is not pretty.


----------



## urbanracer

My temp fix for when van is not in use










This has 1L from last nights rain and must have been more as it runs off from that corner,but at least its keeping the rain off the injectors.
Plus I am using a cheap plastic windscreen cover over the scuttle.

I just want it to stay like this but its a battle










And with a cover on the bonnet how do you wash it without more water going on engine.


----------



## carolgavin

Urbanracer is that a paint tray thingy you have there. Very ingenious


----------



## urbanracer

Yes a 9" paint roller tray £1.99 or even cheaper if you have a local pound shop


----------



## 1happy

*Votes*

Just to update
53 votes for vans affected (Regardless of fix!!!!!) 
= 2.12million pounds worth of affected vans & still selling ........up to and including the York show :!: 
do the manufacturers care?
sorry to "bump" but wondered if there were any new members of the Water feature/mushroom club :?:


----------



## urbanracer

And what about the motorhome dealers saying they have never heard of problem or yours is isolated case!!


----------



## 1happy

*collate all faults and never heard of that before!*

Hi urbanracer.
Precisely!
I have read on another thread that dealers were still saying this at york and when bonnets were popped open there it was!!!!!!!!! water feature!


----------



## 1happy

*Collate all faults & Threads on Water ingress/Rust &*

Sorry to "bump"
But could all future responses go HERE>> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=34317
However please still feel free to vote is you so wish.


----------

